# Almost new sky3ds+ in package w/ cable



## MibixFox (Aug 23, 2016)

This is the same thing found here http://3ds-flashcard.com/home/57-sky3dsplus.html#/microsd-no_sd_card

Tried to sell on ebay but they didn't like that.  Would like to get as much as possible lets start at $60.  I have used it for a couple days and does work well but it is back in the packaging now.  I don't need it anymore


----------



## Victorshpckz (Aug 26, 2016)

MibixFox said:


> This is the same thing found here http://3ds-flashcard.com/home/57-sky3dsplus.html#/microsd-no_sd_card
> 
> Tried to sell on ebay but they didn't like that.  Would like to get as much as possible lets start at $60.  I have used it for a couple days and does work well but it is back in the packaging now.  I don't need it anymoreView attachment 59885 View attachment 59886


60$ here


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Aug 26, 2016)

if you accept mastercard then maybe $70


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 26, 2016)

Sell it under the title as 3DS backup Cart. I did that with no issues. Anyways I sold mine for +70 but that came with a 16gb micro sd card.


----------



## MibixFox (Aug 31, 2016)

NicholasCullihal said:


> if you accept mastercard then maybe $70


I accept Paypal which you can use a credit card through.  Sorry, my first time selling on this forum it said I had watching on but now I have watching with email notifications.  Should be on now for faster responses 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


SomecallmeBerto said:


> Sell it under the title as 3DS backup Cart. I did that with no issues. Anyways I sold mine for +70 but that came with a 16gb micro sd card.


So you listed it as "3DS Backup Cart" and then put sky3ds+ in the description?


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Aug 31, 2016)

I cannot afford it anymore  just got a bigger than usual phone bill


----------



## Mikemk (Aug 31, 2016)

@NicholasCullihal get an unlimited plan.


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Aug 31, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> @NicholasCullihal get an unlimited plan.


I live in Rural Alberta canada and  unlimited plans only support Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Aug 31, 2016)

i sold mine for like $90 and i just listed it as Sky3ds lol. the buyer bought it with no issues .


----------



## nonameboy (Aug 31, 2016)

who needs a 3ds flashcard btw?


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 12, 2016)

nonameboy said:


> who needs a 3ds flashcard btw?



Saves you from buying exploit games and being annoyed at having to have different versions on hand?  I have a PAL copy of OoT3D for hacking European consoles...and for backups of my EUR system as well.


----------

